# Thouand Son Project Log, It will be long...



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i am starting a pretty nicely themed thousand son collection, including several forgeworld pieces such as the lord of change and Warhound titan. I will also keep this thread as updated as i can! so here is what i have in the works right now! (Also nothing posted here is finished)

Demon Prince of Tzeentch

I still need to do the tentacle that will be holding the spear, and of course detail him more.










































Thousand Son Terminators
They need alot more work

























Thousand Son "red Squad"

























Ahiriman


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

ah yes the shiney chaos clan, the wips look good so far can't wait to see some completed units


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice works so far and the fw units will look impressive. My only suggestion is regarding the dp, did you try and fit the wings instead of the shoulder backpack vents? It might make him a little less back heavy.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> Nice works so far and the fw units will look impressive. My only suggestion is regarding the dp, did you try and fit the wings instead of the shoulder backpack vents? It might make him a little less back heavy.


Ya we tried that it looked really silly, but the wings are detachable so its pretty easy to transport him, I will also be uploading the demon prince W.i.P pictures more tomorrow or much later tonight since im posing him on his base.

For now here is the thousand son squad im still working on, The yellow\blue for the helmet looks to...Odd and in all honesty is a pain in the butt to paint so im going for a different look.

(they are still not close to done)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok here is the demon princes new state! im still working on the base a bit but he is looking pretty cool if i do say so my self =D


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The dp is coming along nicely, although I will admit to hating the wings (don't like them on the LoC model either though so it is the wings themselves, not the job you have done). I can't say I like the pink on the helmets however, it just doesn't fit with the blue. Also, you should look at making the loincloths a different colour than blue to add a bit of contrast to the model. Minor thing there though.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Loving the DPs Glaive. Looks like the one Zhang Liao uses in the ps2 game Dynasty warriors 3.

As far as blue and purple go, it doesn't look that great to me. I think you should either darken both the blue and the purple to match, or scrap the purple all together


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Loving the DPs Glaive. Looks like the one Zhang Liao uses in the ps2 game Dynasty warriors 3.
> 
> As far as blue and purple go, it doesn't look that great to me. I think you should either darken both the blue and the purple to match, or scrap the purple all together


Would that be the guy with the huge beard that goes to the floor?

Back on topic, love th DP although if there are slightly smaller wings that dont' stick straight back but so you can see all of them from the front maybe he'd look cool, although ATM he looks like a BEAST.

The red Thousand Son heads....tone it down a wee bit and add a different loincloth colour to compliment it and it will work, although I'm afraid ATM theylook almost pink.

Minor thing though, keep it up.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

They are certainly cool, however in my opinion, the blue is slightly lighter than I would have expected. However, I look forward to seeing more of this


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Would that be the guy with the huge beard that goes to the floor?
> 
> Back on topic, love th DP although if there are slightly smaller wings that dont' stick straight back but so you can see all of them from the front maybe he'd look cool, although ATM he looks like a BEAST.
> 
> ...


Oh that's a warlock purple test, im really bad at doing small lines in the helmet's So im trying different colors to see if i can get a neat uniform look with out having to spend 10 hours just doing lines on each model! (No really i suck at straight lines)

and like i said its a base =P i would go deeper of course. Also the blue looks MUCH deeper in person, my camera's flash just messes it up a bit


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well time for an update im almost done my first thousand son squad, and the demon prince is coming along very well!










































































Also a bonus terminator update!!!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

im liking them but i think the blue has come out a bit un-even maybe a few more watered down layers would help.

also you need to touch up around the mouth/eyes etc as there is a bit of paint "outside the lines"

otherwise looking really good.


----------



## IronWithin (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice, I particularly like the Daemon Prince. You definitely wouldn't want to spill his pint  I agree with Azraith though, you could maybe do with a few more layers on the blue. Unless you were going for an Alaitoc-style mottled blue, in which case ignore me. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I like! The bronze Bolters look really cool in my opinion, and the wings upon your Daemon Prince fill me with envy:victory: I look forward to seeing the rest of your army painted up, I see a great promise in this thread.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

IronWithin said:


> Very nice, I particularly like the Daemon Prince. You definitely wouldn't want to spill his pint  I agree with Azraith though, you could maybe do with a few more layers on the blue. Unless you were going for an Alaitoc-style mottled blue, in which case ignore me. Keep up the good work!!!


Thats exactly it to be honest, the blue looks like its shifting and warping in the right light which i think is rather fitting for a demon of tzeentch k:


----------



## IronWithin (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats cool then. For something like a Tzeentch Daemon Prince, I agree, the shifting Blue is a nice idea, but maybe try and limit it to certain parts of the armour? Its hard to find that fine line between trying for a warping effect and the armour looking too busy, believe me! Damn you Tzeentch and your crazy concept of change


----------

